# Bedroom Question



## RoyalFan (Jan 13, 2021)

I will be traveling on the Empire Builder in a Bedroom. I was assigned room E. It looks like this is close to the stairs. Is it a good location or should I see if another one is open? 
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2021)

E is my favorite bedroom


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 13, 2021)

Most of us consider "E" the Best Bedroom in a Superliner!


----------



## jiml (Jan 13, 2021)

Bedroom E is in the middle of the car, for those who don't like travelling over the wheels. Its only minor disadvantages over B-D is proximity to the staircase and what used to be the coffee service area.


----------



## Sauve850 (Jan 13, 2021)

Staircase and coffee area has never been an issue for me. Good choice.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bedroom E is a great location.


----------

